# The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter



## Jeremiah18 (Nov 25, 2008)

WMV is a format developed by Microsoft which is used by their Media Player. This format is quite common although many people may desire to convert their WMV files into DVD format. Doing so allows you to take the multimedia content on your computer and watch it on your home television or portable DVD player. Or, you can view it on any computer that supports DVD format. Here are 10 most popular WMV Converter designed to convert WMV to DVD quickly and easily, you decide which program is the best for you.


Link: http://com.wmv-converter.net/200810/The-10-Most-Popular-WMV-Converter_42.html


1. Avex Video Converter Platinum



The software features fast conversion speed and superb video & audio quality. And it is very easy to use. It transcodes AVI, DivX or Xvid, WMV, Tivo, MPEG videos (and many more) in one simple click. Videos produced can be played on various devices including PC, iPod, PSP, Mobile Phone, Pocket PC, Palm, Zune, etc.
Publisher is Avex DVD Software. It is a shareware. OS are Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 8 | Features: 8.5 | Conversion Speed: 8
UI skin: 8 | User Rating: 7.5 | Popularity: 8
Free Download 

2. Ultimate DVD + Video Converter Suite


This powerful Suite includes 2 software -- " Ultimate DVD Converter" and " Ultimate Video Converter". No other DVD video converter software supports so many portable video/audio players. It can can convert DVDs and videos to play on almost any portable device including iPod, iPhone, Zune, PSP, video capable MP3 players, video capable mobile phones, and Pocket P.C., etc.
Publisher is Cucusoft. It is a shareware. OS are Windows 98/Me/2000/2003/XP/Windows Vista.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7.5 | Features: 8 | Conversion Speed: 7.5
UI skin: 7.5 | User Rating: 8 | Popularity: 7.5
Free Download 
Guide & How to
3. Bundle: All AVSMedia products in one package


It contains AVS Video Tools, AVS Audio Tools, AVS Video Editor, AVS DVD Copy and AVS TV Box. It can convert video between almost any formats, burn video DVD or VCD and SVCD, rip DVD and convert video files and cut unwanted parts and TV advertisings.
Publisher is Online Media Technologies Ltd. It is a shareware. OS are Windows 98/Me/2000/20003/XP/Windows Vista.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7 | Features: 7.5 | Conversion Speed: 7
UI skin: 7 | User Rating: 7 | Popularity: 7
Free Download Guide & How to

4. Aimersoft DVD to WMV Converter


It is a powerful DVD to WMV converter and an easy DVD to WMA converter that can rip and convert DVD to WMV video files and convert DVD audio to WMA files with excellent quality for Xbox 360, Zune, Pocket PC and so on with just a few clicks.
Publisher is Aimersoft Studio. It is a shareware. OS are Windows 2003, XP, 2000.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7 | Features: 7.5 | Conversion Speed: 7
UI skin: 6.5 | User Rating: 7 | Popularity: 7
Free Download 

5. Avex DVD & Video Converter Pack


The software features superb video/audio quality, the fastest conversion speed available(Up to 3x faster), vast support for all kinds of devices. Easy to use and features fully loaded. It combines DVD Ripper Platinum, Video Converter Platinum and all DVD to iPod, PSP, 3GP, Zune Video Suite into one. 
Publisher is AVEX. It is a shareware. OS are Windows Vista, 2003, XP, 2000, 98, Me, NT.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7 | Features: 7 | Conversion Speed: 7
UI skin: 7 | User Rating: 7 | Popularity: 6.5
Free Download 

6. ABest WMV Video Converter


It is an easy-to-use and all-in-one tool for video conversion, splitting and editing. It can convert video files from wmv asf to another, and extract audio tracks from video.
Publisher is ABest Software Inc. It is a shareware. OS are Win 95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7 | Features: 7 | Conversion Speed: 6.5
UI skin: 7 | User Rating: 6.5 | Popularity: 6.5
Free Download Guide & How to

7. Super DVD VOB Converter


It converts files into a compliant DVD Video set of files, and burns it on a DVD media. Faster DVD Ripper is so easy to use, just a few clicks to rip DVD with fast speed. It supports all most popular formats such as DVD VOB to AVI, Mpeg, Mpeg4, MP4, VOB, WMV, DV, iPod, Zune, PSP, FLV, Youtube and stream formats to DVD.
Publisher is DVD Converter. It is a shareware. OS are Win 95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7 | Features: 6.5 | Conversion Speed: 6.5
UI skin: 7 | User Rating: 6.5 | Popularity: 6.5
Free Download 

8. WinXMedia DVD 3GP Video Converter


It is an easy to use DVD to 3GPP/3GP2 video/audio (MPEG-4 with AAC or H263 with AMR_NB) converter. It can produce high quality 3GPP/3GP2 video files, Split large files to multi-volumes.
Publisher is WinXMedia Software. It is a shareware. OS are Windows 2000/XP.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 7.5 | Features: 6.5 | Conversion Speed: 6.5
UI skin: 7 | User Rating: 6.5 | Popularity: 6
Free Download 

9. Joboshare WMV Video Converter 2.0


It is a powerful video and audio conversion program. It supports converting most video formats including DVD, VCD, AVI, WMV, MP4, MOV, 3GP, animated GIF, RM, ASF and audio file formats like MP3, WMA, OGG, AAC, M4A, WAV, AC3 and so on to WMV file format or converting WMV file to AVI or MPEG file.
Publisher is Joboshare. It is a shareware. OS are Windows 2K / XP / 2003 / Vista.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 6.5 | Features: 7.5 | Conversion Speed: 6.5
UI skin: 6.5 | User Rating: 6 | Popularity: 6
Free Download 

10. Cool All Video Converter Platinum


It is an expert and easy-to-use video converter which supports converting between large numbers of video formats. It can convert AVI, WMV, MPEG, MP4, ASF, VOB, 3GP, iPhone, MOV and FLV video to almost all video formats including AVI, MP4, WMV, VCD, SVCD, DVD, 3GP, iPod, iPhone, Zune, Xbox, PMP, PSP, Apple TV, Pocket PC, FLV, SWF and MOV.
Publisher is Cool Converter. It is a shareware. OS are Win95, 98, ME, NT 3.x, NT 4.x, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista.
The 10 Most Popular WMV Converter | Posted 10/22/2008
Easy of Use: 6.5 | Features: 7.5 | Conversion Speed: 6.5
UI skin: 6 | User Rating: 6 | Popularity: 6
Free Download 

After our test, there is no spyware and adware in these 10 softwares.

source: http://com.wmv-converter.net/200810/The-10-Most-Popular-WMV-Converter_42.html


----------

